

My Lisp Experiences and the Development of GNU Emacs (2002) - pykello
https://www.gnu.org/gnu/rms-lisp.html

======
Fice
«...programming new editing commands was so convenient that even the
secretaries in his office started learning how to use it. They used a manual
someone had written which showed how to extend Emacs, but didn't say it was a
programming. So the secretaries, who believed they couldn't do programming,
weren't scared off.»

~~~
greggyb
This is very similar to the path many people take using Excel and diving into
VBA via macros.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8433945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8433945)

